# Tennesee



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

My wife and I are looking to move to Tennessee from CT within the next year. Specifically Nashville surrounding area. My question- is there anyone in here that's from that area to give me an idea of how the work is around there? I would probably be looking into being a sub, finishing piece work. Is there plenty work. What's the pay like? Any ifo would be great. Thanks.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Hook up with Moore on your way down and teach him how to use a trowel!


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't think Moore needs my help lol. But there's nobody here from TN really?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I know a flooring guy that lives there. He's from here and still works up here . I can give you his#. Maybe he knows about what the rates are . If I had to guess They are most likely the same as In Va. A little of nothing!!:whistling2:


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

What do subs make a sheet in Virginia?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> What do subs make a sheet in Virginia?



The Cities don't pay chit!! The D/Cs will only give you what they pay the Illegals . hang $4- $5 per board . Finish $7-$9 ..

That's why I stay in the rural areas . I can get around .53-.55 per ft. Labor! from ''certain'' Builders. Most of the guys I work for are fairly fussy ..So they don't mind paying 1990s rates! LOL!!


I sub out most all of my hanging..I pay them anywhere from $8 per to $10 per sheet ..Depends on the scope of work..

I don't sub out finishing. Not yet. But I guess I could swing $12 per sheet on the finish .


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

$12 per sheet is what we pay our finishers up here on new homes. If I could get steady work at $11-12 id be happy. I'm scared to make a big move with nothing lined up and not knowing anyone. I'd hate to pack up my family and get down there and spend 2 months with nothing.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You gotta take into consideration the overall cost of living in the different regions. Maybe you can work cheaper in Tennessee than in Connecticut, maybe not. 
You're wise to line up something to do before taking the leap.
Our member Eric Normand is close to Nashville, I'd shoot him PM if I was you.:yes:


----------

